# Face To The Name



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just a bit of fun, we all know what some look like on here, but do you think it would be nice to put a face to the name, and how did you get your site name, i,ll go 1st, ha ha,

I got my name cos i nearly blew my foot off with a shotgun ha ha, remember people leave the safety on when shooting ha ha, 
now the mug shot.

JEFF


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Tex-Shooter, taken 5 days ago.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol Jeff,,, and since then you are shooting slingshots only am I right or am I right??


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Lol Jeff,,, and since then you are shooting slingshots only am I right or am I right??


Stil shoot them but watch the safety ha ha. only 2 of the shot hit my boot and they only grazed the foot, could have been nasy,


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff do't feel too bad, my brother shot himself in the butt with a 22 trying to put it in his back pocket. To this day he claims it is the "back of his leg", it was his butt. If that is not bad enough, the hospital requires all gunshot wound victims to see the chaplain. The chaplain asked him if it was attempted suicide (for real).


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Jeff do't feel too bad, my brother shot himself in the butt with a 22 trying to put it in his back pocket. To this day he claims it is the "back of his leg", it was his butt. If that is not bad enough, the hospital requires all gunshot wound victims to see the chaplain. The chaplain asked him if it was attempted suicide (for real).


That is absolutely the funniest thing I've heard in a while!!!! Thanks I needed a good ole genuine laugh today!!!!









P.S. My "Mug" is somehow known to most I think???? LOL!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I call myself dayhiker because I like to hike out in the woods this time of year, make a little fire for a cup of coffee, and sit on a log and carve a spoon or a fork (either kind). Now I can bring my slingshot along and shoot some clay ammo too.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I always liked small sports cars. From high school until my son was born, I had a Triumph Spitfire, an MGB, a Triumph TR7 ( I try to forget that one), and a Porsche 914. When my son was born I sold the Porsche and bought a station wagon. Fast forward to him graduating college (and a series of mundane cars), I wanted a fun car, for summer use only. I found a 1991 Mazda Miata MX5 with 58000 miles. The first forum I joined was a car forum, so MXRED91 worked. I just kept that for my online name. The car is a blast and I only take it out on nice days. 6 years since I bought it and it has 70500 miles. 20 years old and in great shape. Yeah, that is me sitting in the car.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is me the misses and the newest addition.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great pics folks...









here I am..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's one of me taken a few months ago. Holding, what else, a slingshot! Lot of laundry behind you Gary! Get busy Bud and help the wife!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Here's one of me taken a few months ago. Holding, what else, a slingshot! Lot of laundry behind you Gary! Get busy Bud and help the wife!


That looks like a sweet little slingshot.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
View attachment 3642
Hope it dont scare no one


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


What be thy biddings, my master?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


What be thy biddings, my master?
[/quote]
If I had a nickel for every time I herd that.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


Great picture, especially the way the computer monitor is reflected in your glasses (I HOPE THAT IS WHAT THAT IS, OR IT IS GETTING MIGHTY SCARY IN HERE).









Made me think of Star wars


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> This is me a year or two ago. with my Butlins holiday camp in skegness archery GOLD medal. I'd never shot a bow b4. I'm a good couple of stone lighter than that now. more grey hairs to.


When ever I read your post in my mind "that I cant find at the moment" it sounds like your yelling I guess its the avatar


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

mxred91 said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


Great picture, especially the way the computer monitor is reflected in your glasses (I HOPE THAT IS WHAT THAT IS, OR IT IS GETTING MIGHTY SCARY IN HERE).









Made me think of Star wars
[/quote]
I dont have a monitor what do you mean


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


Great picture, especially the way the computer monitor is reflected in your glasses (I HOPE THAT IS WHAT THAT IS, OR IT IS GETTING MIGHTY SCARY IN HERE).









Made me think of Star wars
[/quote]
I dont have a monitor what do you mean
[/quote]








Great Answer


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


By any chance, do you have any Jawa in your family tree ?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Darb said:


> Heres one I just took with my web cam this is what I look like when I'm on the putter I got my name like 25 years ago from my love of Dragons and wizards
> View attachment 3642
> Hope it dont scare no one


By any chance, do you have any Jawa in your family tree ?


























[/quote]
Always felt like I shoould be shorter and drive to big of a truck


----------

